# What's Hanging? (On Your Wall)



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

So what do you have hanging on your walls, none of the following was bought on Ebay 

As I said previously I'm into anything Oriental and most of these have been in storage but now that I'm in my new gaff I get to hang them up. Maybe not art and for sure not to every bodies taste but I like it 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/JHL81/bits%20and%20bobs/10072010497.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/JHL81/bits%20and%20bobs/10072010498.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/JHL81/bits%20and%20bobs/10072010499.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/JHL81/bits%20and%20bobs/10072010501.jpg


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

You have a theme. It's well arranged and it has some personal meaning. :thumbsup:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

very nice mr bond i do like the asian stuff i have a couple of budda's dotted around. i do like my art i have too much hanging at the moment, i do collect antique maps as well as modern art,also some egyptian stuff thrown in for good measure.










logan hicks and prefab.










david walker.










bridget riley.










sir terry frost.










resevoir troopers is currently in my office.










my dface dollar bill is centre piece in my living room ,it gets all the attention from visitors.

some of my favorites, there are more but i wont bore you with the details.my antique maps are my favorite things but living in a new house they just dont fit in so my 2 john speed maps are currently in the process of being re framed and sold sadly ,ive started collecting swords too but this is something else that is going to have to go on the back burner once the sproggs are running wild in the house.

sculptures are of interest to me ,i have a lovely bust of hygena in my room and my inlaws have some amazing teng dynasty terracotta horses that always get my intrest whenever i visit anyone else have any good sculptures of note.

i hope jonw doesnt flex his muscles too much with his art collection ,not many people give me art envy these days but he could very easily.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Our 'taste' in art is more traditional. Large oil on canvas Canadiana from mostly Quebec's renowned artists. While serving a four year NATO tour in Southern Germany ( 79-83) we did manage to tour Europe extensively and brought back a fair amount of local flavor artifacts, carvings and other memorabilia. Each piece has a story and great memories behind them.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Great collection Jason.

Pretty much all the stuff on the walls is her stuff, Clive Meredith on nearly every wall downstairs

And now i have a lot of glass around now that i work with it


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

So if you guys had some "real money" what *original* classic would you like hanging on your wall.

I'm not in the least bit religious but I would like this, it's a striking picture when you actually stand in front of it and obviously a nice shack down the Costa's to display it

My rubbish piccy from my recent visit

It's still in Glasgow art gallery after being restored a few years ago. Purchased for a few thousand and reputed to have been offered £80 million by the Spanish to have it back, so I'd need more than a win on the Euro lottery to get it though :laugh:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

minkle said:


> And now i have a lot of glass around now that i work with it


 cheers mate i try my best ,i knows what i likes. i have to say your glass making is very impressive id love to take up something like that in the future.and that gorilla picture is superb .

the only problem with art collecting is you run out of wallspace ive started on my upstairs stairwell or the gallery as my son calls it.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

as for grail art work it would probably be something by warhol or lichtenstein for me ive had lichtenstein posters in my bedroom since i was about 12 so probably those.

art is like watch collecting though and there are different types of grail ,achievable grails i have some of those in my radar :

banksy nola.










david choe










jr- favela










jose parla










hoping to add at least one of these to my collection in the next year.hopefully.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> cheers mate i try my best ,i knows wat i likes. i have to say your glass making is very impressive id love to take up something like that in the future.and that gorilla picture is superb .
> 
> the only problem with art collecting is you run out of wallspace ive started on my upstairs stairwell or the gallery as my son calls it.


Sadly none of those are mine, just designing and cold working my stuff and trying to get it out there.

Great taste, the left wall with four frames on it, whats the top row on the right (if that makes sense)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great thread! Really loving what you guys have in your houses and Mike's glass is wonderful! Im half glad im not hitting the UK this year and I owe him a beer or two and Im sure I would have wanted to come home with a few pieces like he has!

I am a huge fan of Banksy, Dface, Stot21stCPlanB, Jamie Reid, Numskull, Ears, Rene Gagnon, Dexter Brown, Paul Catherall, Faile amongst others...

As for art i wish I owned... well that would take too long, anyone who went to the Banksy expo in Bristol last year would have seen plenty I wished I had, some of those doctored originals would have worked for me, but deep down my front garden needs his old Bronze of 'The Drinker' which I followed round London for a while back in 04. Or maybe a huge Turf War... steal the original Winston statue and then cut a fresh turf daily, would make great use of the expanse of lawn I dont really like! LOL

Loving Jas' collection, I have a similar living room centre piece and a fair few bits close to what he has, I will try and look out some pics when I get 5mins.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

A little more traditional for me.










I bought this about 10 years ago from an art exhibition being held in one of the buildings in the picture. So tonight's quiz is, 'where is it?'

Rgds

John


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

very nice mr b .

this is about as old as it gets in my house at the moment and probably the oldest thing there is the 40mm shell case on the other side of the buddha.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Stuff from our walls





































Also standing in the hall










Also some of the family photos - all those pictures from years ago when we were kids - parents - grandparents - school photos etc










Frame size about 500 by 1000


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JWL940 said:


> A little more traditional for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what happened in the last post

But any way

Here maybe ???


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Bond

Well done, that's the place but it's the fist time I've seen one of Antony Gormley's statues in the harbour (or I can't remember one being there). We were lucky enough to live there when Gormley had his 'Another Place' exhibition on; what a shock turning a corner and seeing all those statues wading out to sea and on the other side of the road they were securely fenced inside of the airport.

Your photograph shows 2 pontoons, if you look veryclosely on my picture you can see where the artist painted them both in then removed the nearest one as, I guess, the perspective was all wrong.

For anybody else still unsure a quick look at Wikipedia will tell where in Scandinavia the painting is from.

Rgds

John


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Minkle, I really like the glass, it must be very rewarding to produce such beautiful things.

I've just checked, nothing on the living room walls, nothing in the dining room either, nothing on my bedroom walls and just a clock in the kitchen. A few photos and postcards are stuck to the wood panelling near the phone in the hallway, but that's it. In the '90's I did a lot of lighting design work for art studios and showrooms and loved to be surrounded by art. I often visit Saltaire to look at art and the Opera sets, I can spend hours in there. Don't know why I don't have anything on my walls.

:blink:

I would like to own this.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheers guys, you all know where to go for gifts now eh?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Minkle, I really like the glass, it must be very rewarding to produce such beautiful things.
> 
> I've just checked, nothing on the living room walls, nothing in the dining room either, nothing on my bedroom walls and just a clock in the kitchen. A few photos and postcards are stuck to the wood panelling near the phone in the hallway, but that's it. In the '90's I did a lot of lighting design work for art studios and showrooms and loved to be surrounded by art. I often visit Saltaire to look at art and the Opera sets, I can spend hours in there. Don't know why I don't have anything on my walls.
> 
> ...


ive been to the saltaire mills afew times its a great place and my inlaws have quite a few signed hockneys all very nice i wouldnt have them myself but i appreciate his stuff.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Eventually got round to hanging them on the wall and contrary to Cammy's not so subtle hint I don't live in a Chinese takeaway :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

great stuff jon.london police and rene gagnon are favs of mine i have 2 lp prints on order.

clum its not expensive as long as you know where to buy and get them early i got this from a show in notting hill last summer for Â£50 ,worth alot more now.

framing is the big expense with collecting art luckily i have a stake in a framing buisness so i get all mine done free and get to do it myself.

my orange kitchen ,my orange collection.










dan mccarthey










invader










the last one was a recomendation by jon, daan very good up and coming artist from holland.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Numskull and Neverwork are very cool..i would have loved the others a few years ago, funny how tastes change!

Jas, that first one is lovely.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

one day i will get in on a banksy at release until then i have a few bits and bobs banksy related.i have donated a couple of prefabs to my framer for him to sell and fill out his shop i hope this never sells though its too nice.










if i had the wall space id definatly join dan mccarthy's art scheme he brings out a print a month and i always want to buy them and they are so good value too.

http://www.danmccarthy.org/art%20prints/07artprints.html

great stuff jon i still regret not buying spqr when i had the chance at Â£10 a print i had 10 of them in my hands they now sell for Â£300 each i wont do that again,a steep learning curve in the art game.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Real Banksy stuff doesnt always have to be mental money really... there were a lot of good things back in the day that werent huge money and occasionally come up at very reasonable prices now, eg. Polite Tape, larger format stickers, the Extra Value soup tin poster and some of the press packs for the free mags etc.

Mr Mcarthy is great value as you say, really well conceived etc. Love that Prefab tho... wow!

Blimey Matt's work is now 300 is it? eeek... what print did you have in your hand, 'Paint Bomber' or '5th Man'? I would think I could do you a sensible deal on either if you wanted


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

We have a bit of a mixed bag of prints hanging around the house.

A pressie from the 710 of my fave warbird.










An print of Snowdonia, limited edition of 500.










I bought this for the 710 a few years ago as we love German Shepherds.










This photo was taken by my cousin's husband in his RAF days from a Hercules en route to the Falklands.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I picked these three up on my travels through India in 2006.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JonW said:


> Real Banksy stuff doesnt always have to be mental money really... there were a lot of good things back in the day that werent huge money and occasionally come up at very reasonable prices now, eg. Polite Tape, larger format stickers, the Extra Value soup tin poster and some of the press packs for the free mags etc.
> 
> Mr Mcarthy is great value as you say, really well conceived etc. Love that Prefab tho... wow!
> 
> Blimey Matt's work is now 300 is it? eeek... what print did you have in your hand, 'Paint Bomber' or '5th Man'? I would think I could do you a sensible deal on either if you wanted


like i said i have alot of banksy stuff posters stickers etc but id love to get that email off pow just once and get a print at cost .

i do like the american artists stuff its so bloody good for the money ,daniel danger ,mark brabant, mccarthy,josh keyes,shepard fairey,justin hampton, there is so much choice and all do good credible work for under $50 its amazing really.

spqr stuff peaked a while back but like everything else it has seen a bit of a slump.it was paint bombers jon at steal from work in bristol there were at least 10 prints at a tenner each ive seen them go for Â£375 each i just didnt like it at the time and as a rule i only buy stuff i like .i do love 5th man though that is a classic.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, yeah prints at cost... sadly a rare thing these days 

I did notice there is a soup tin poster on ebay now for 185quid. now thats not that bad in the modern world for a discontinued print. round 800 also now buys you a Monkey Queen unsigned, thats ok too really...

Jas, Let me know if you want my 5th man canvas AP... Im sure we could work out something


----------



## jakek (Dec 8, 2010)

There's some nice stuff in this thread. I've just joined this forum but have been on a few art ones, and i've been collecting for a while now, here are a few pics...



art living room by jeyku, on Flickr



art study by jeyku, on Flickr



art hall by jeyku, on Flickr


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Most of you guys are just... weird!!*

*
*

*
*

*
* At least some of you have good taste in watches!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Supercool Jakek! very nice collection mate.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> Supercool Jakek! very nice collection mate.


I second that. Love the snowboards/decks and the commissioned piece is excellent, do you have a bigger pic?

I must do some pics of my stuff. I too have a bit of Rene Gagnon and am a big fan of Cauty so have a few prints of his.This is the only pic I have at the mo. I still have the large print but gave this smaller one away as a Birthday pressie.










Andy


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> So if you guys had some "real money" what *original* classic would you like hanging on your wall.
> 
> I'm not in the least bit religious but I would like this, it's a striking picture when you actually stand in front of it and obviously a nice shack down the Costa's to display it
> 
> ...


I'm with you on this one Bond. Not religious at all, but Dali was the real deal and no mistaking. As far as buying art without a budget is concerned, I'm a very big fan of your choice, along with this one...










The Hallucinogenic Toreador - another from his atomic structure series. Cracking.

But I have to be a bit careful as our house is a mixture of my work and my wife's father's. And the latter is a relatively famous and successful artist. In fact I like to refer to some of his work as 'my pension'!


----------



## jakek (Dec 8, 2010)

foztex said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Supercool Jakek! very nice collection mate.
> ...


Thanks guys - i think i'll try and leave the art collection how it is now as the walls are all full, and i thought it was about time to get a decent watch, so this is the start of the journey.

The commission is by Cyclops (Luc Price)



commission by cyclops (lucas price) by jeyku, on Flickr

i ought to take a few more detailed shots of some of the pieces as the skill and interest is in the details.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I recently bought my first ever painting "Under The Arch" by Teesside Artist David Watson https://www.thenorthernartist.co.uk and inspired by memories of going to work at Smiths Dock

David has been painting for decades on whatever material he could find, a few years ago he was "found" by freelance curator Mark Parham and his work has been shown in several exhibitions


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

^^^ I think I like that; it's awfully grim, but I think I like it 

Not sure if I've posted this before but, at the other end of the scale and to lighten the mood, is this saucy artwork from a 1928 French restaurant menu I've been meaning to have mounted and framed for some time. So, not hanging on the wall quite yet, but should be soon.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> ^^^ I think I like that; it's awfully grim, but I think I like it


 It is grim up north! Or at least it was in the era he was painting, I can remember scenes like that myself

We have a lot of paintings and not one on the walls ... I should do something about that


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> I recently bought my first ever painting "Under The Arch" by Teesside Artist David Watson https://www.thenorthernartist.co.uk
> 
> Inspired by memories of going to work at Smiths Dock
> 
> ...


 And old mate of mine from years ago worked in Smiths Dock from when he left school.

Down in the bowels of various ships with an oxy acetylene cutting torch for 10 and 12 hours a day. Dead at 43, he literally rotted away from the inside out.

Makes you wonder how many other blokes lives ended prematurely working in similar conditions.

I remember back in the day when I first moved here I worked in the old ITM Head Writeson yard at Thornaby and when we used to come back after a weekend back up in Scotland we'd get to Billingham and Stockton on the A19 and my ex missus used to burst into tears.

No wonder you were called Smoggies


----------



## MaxW (Jul 19, 2010)

Have lots of prints.. Matisse, Hockney, Van Gogh, Lichtenstein, Caulfield, Leger, Munch... I love them all.

If I could have anything, I'd be tempted by this: https://www.tate.org.uk/art/artworks/lichtenstein-water-lilies-with-japanese-bridge-al00373

For some reason Wolverhampton art gallery had an exhibition of Roy Lichtenstein, who had long been a favourite but I'd never been able to see in the flesh. I went with my then girlfriend and now wife, and had to steal a moment to myself to have a tiny cry of happiness when I saw the one linked above. Absolutely absurd, I know.

Van Gogh would be pretty high on the list also, I spent 45min in Prague looking at one of his paintings, I couldn't and still can't believe how good it was.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I used to have btwo old Commando knives on the wall, One was marked J Rodgers, The other was Wilkinson Sword, Both were in a state but when I took them down to decorate they disappeared! Never seen them since, I had a feeling the wife gave them to my son to sell at the saturday bootsale (He used to do this when he had no ale money for the weekend!), They both flatly deny this so I suppose they could have ended up in the lot in one of the boxes of brass ornaments that went up there around the same time!!

For anyone that knows Sheffield, This is a drawing of the Abbeydale industrial hamlet, It's a museum now but was producing steel back to the 13th century and possibly longer..

It was drawn by Yvonne Winkelman in 1973, It was going on the wall but the frame fell apart and the glass came out!!, I should put it back together some time!!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Not exactly hanging on the wall, but kind of hanging from the wall. I bought this from a local craft shop because it seemed like such a barmy thing to make. It's entirely carved out of wood, except the string.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

This quartet all same artist.

[IMG alt="Trudy Good - Richardson PaintingsRichardson Paintings" data-ratio="150.82"]https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ8Ak8PncANgq34AeYfv9irUZEvkaNzRdbfDQ&usqp=CAU[/IMG][IMG alt="Art Print Union No. 1 - Trudy Good Posters.eu" data-ratio="75.00"]https://www.posters.eu/media/catalog/product/cache/cb3faf85ecb1e071fdba48f981c86454/p/y/py_ppr44176.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="T. Good | Shop Online | The Art Group" data-ratio="124.06"]https://www.artgroup.com/assets/img/products/21382[/IMG][IMG alt="East Urban Home Red III by Trudy Good - Painting Print | Wayfair.co.uk" data-ratio="70.06"]https://secure.img1-fg.wfcdn.com/im/89977363/resize-h800-w800%5Ecompr-r85/1397/13971498/Red+III+by+Trudy+Good+-+Painting+Print.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

JoT said:


> We have a lot of paintings and not one on the walls ... I should do something about that


 Yes you should, we have over twenty, they are everywhere except on the wall :nono: including my paintings


----------



## Colin Belfast (Jan 23, 2021)

Old concert tickets in cheapo Amazon frames going up the stairs.

My wife and I are very partial to local (Northern Irish) artist Terry Bradley.






























Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Originals, nodding to my Naval career, one more to get









One of three we have from a local artist, Simon Williams









One of another three, from another locsl artist, Vicky Morrison.









A watercolour by Monica Barrie









A signed, numbered print by the notorious Rolf Harris.









And my very favourite, by Scottish artist, Daniel Campbell, AFAIK it is the only one of his large paintings that was never copied and printed, there is a similare one that was limited printed 100 times.

We were lucky with this, we paid less for this original than the prints sell for


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

The wife picked a load of Bowie and Beatles prints up some years ago at the bootsale for next to nothing, Been going to get them framed and on the wall but they got put away and forgotten about!!

The Bowie pics..





























































































I was told who actually took the original pics but have forgotten!!

John :thumbsup:

The Beatles prints..















































































John :thumbsup:

Years ago I bought a box full of Horology mags from the bootsale, Among them was a folder with some slightly surreal prints in, I love this type of art!

Gustav Adolf Mosser, The first pic is him on the front of the folder :thumbsup:





























































































































John :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mostly photographs of dead people and dead cats, although there's a picture of me, and two of Rowena. :laugh:


----------

